# Hot Buys



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy-

WE just baught two dozen GHG Hot Buys. They are way better and a lot more detail then the walmart flambeaus we used last year, but hey they still got us ducks.

On the hotbuys the heads arent all taht high, so it is hard to wrap weights around the head, so i wrapped the Strap Weigths aroudn teh keel but idk how good it will work.

How do you do it?

-shootnmiss09


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I use a J style weight that has a stretch cord you can wrap around the keel and the J shape weight sit tightly on the end of the keel I think the brand I have are ACE weights but I think Greenhead Gear Make them to


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I might jsut have to look into that style...Can you think of anything I could do with the bendable strap weigths though since i already have them?

-SHootnmiss09


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

your going to have to buy the stretch cords if your going with the strap weights....this is why i dont like the hot buys...but its nice to have some resters in your spread


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Would a 4 oz J weight be fine for the hotbuys, or should i go with 7,5 oz?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

How deep of water do you hunt?

Here is what I do and it works great as long as the anchor lines aren't over 6 feet. I buy 6 oz strap weights and cut them in half with a hacksaw. Take the line I tie to the decoy, it can be tangle free, whatever, and wrap that around the keel attach the weight but make sure its straight, don't bend it. Wrap the line as tight as it will go but don't bend the weight and just let it hang that way when you pull them out of the bag the weight is straight and won't tangle and just pulls out. With the weight that short and straight it tangles very little and saves time when taking them out of the water and putting them away and you can do it with heavy neoprene gloves on.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont think we have ever hunted in over 5 feet of water yet....I think i will just buy a dozen J Weights, But will 4 ounce be ok?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx for the help guys, i just ordered 12, 4 oz. Greenhead Gear® Keel Grabber™ Decoy Weights. I decided to jsut go with them so I dont have to worry bout them gettin scratched as easy.

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

strap em around the beak.....had hot buys for a year and a half....worked great....finally got rid of them cause soon you'll find out the paint doesn't last on them one bit


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah buy a 12 slot bag for hot buys that will be the day....just get G&H they will last longer no matter what

save the 12 slot bag for the fullbodies


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Not sure what you guys are doing but my Hot buys hold up great. I use the keel grabber weights. Paint is still 95% on ones that are 3 years old. I have 6 doz Hot buys and use them every time I hunt water. Best bang for the buck if you ask me.


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

now I have talked to some people, and they say they suck. thats why i didn't buy them. I always liked them, but i was put down for wanting them.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've always wanted to buy a dozen or two just because they are so cheap and make good filler in a spread, but my friends always made fun of me and what not so I never went through with it. I just won 2 dozen of them at a DU banquet a couple weeks ago so we'll see how they do this fall.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not a waterfowler but last week I noticed this buy and thought you guys may be interested.
PMC Steel Shot 12ga 3" Mag 1 1/4oz Max Dram Eq., #BB Shot, 25 rds $2.99 per box
http://www.outdoormarksman.com/prod...70767&osCsid=d4b0311627b890c9fa017b4e9b23cc0c
PMC Steel Shot 12ga 3" Mag 1 1/4oz Max Dram Eq., #BBB Shot, 25 rds $2.99 per box
http://www.outdoormarksman.com/prod...70766&osCsid=d4b0311627b890c9fa017b4e9b23cc0c


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well I am very satisfied with our 2 dozen hot buys!!! They were pretty cheap, and a lot better then the Flambeaus we used last year so I think they are a big upgrade!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Ace decoy anchors all the way. They easiely wrap around the keel of your decoy without the chance of rubbing up against the paint of your decoy like other anchors. May I recommend 12 slot decoy bags. They will help get years and years out of your decoys.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

The GReenhead anchors the i got drom Cabelas, are like the exact same thing as Ace Anchors, so they should work well. I dont think im gonna get a 12 slot decoy bag, a regualr bag will work jsut fine. I know the dekes will get scrathed and worn from normal use, but i didnt want the weights to do most of teh scratching so...

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

blokes dude.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

hey man dont take it so personally, i just dont think that someone trying to get by cheap with hot buys will spend more on the decoy bag then the actual decoys

and im sure it would protect the crap out of them but just not cost effective IMO

it would just be funny to have someone show up with 2 12 slot bags and pull out 2 dz hot buys :lol:

i understand that you were just throwing out an idea for protection, and i suggested fullbodies for the bag becasue they are 300 a dz and worth protecting.....i get you though....to each his own


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Just because you don't like Hot Buys doesn't mean this guy doesn't. So what if he spends more money on bags to protect them. I just ordered 12 slots for my floaters. One to protect and the other so the trailer can stay organized throughout the year. Yes I will have hot buys in those bags as I un around 6 doz or so. there a great affordable resting decoy.


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Me personally, I like the idea of have 12 slot bags for my decoys. Every single decoy I use (Floaters and fullbodies) are in 12-slot bags. I figure if I am going to spend the money (Which for some of us is hard earned), why not protect them and try to get as much use out of them as possible? Doesnt bother me to unwind and wind each individual decoy up and place them in their own protective sleeve. Cause I know eventually it will pay off in the long run not having to pay for decoys every year. Of course, this is my opinion, everyone is different. Happy hunting people!
-Heath


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: I get a kick out of these 12 slot bag things. Avery shows up with a way to protect their easily scratched up full bodies, then all of a sudden it seems like everyone that owns any type of decoy wants it stuffed into some kind of special bag.

I wish you the best of luck when it's time to wade those decoys way back into a good little honey hole. Those bags are gonna get soaked, and they are going to be dang heavy when it comes time to carry them back to the truck.

Those bags cost 40 bucks a pop minimum. So to buy two of them would be 80 bucks. For that same price you could buy almost 40 more Hot Buys. You might as well just save that money and replace the 2 dozen dinged up decoys with new ones after two years, and hold onto the old ones and use them when you need more numbers.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:x


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yeah diver sniper kinda what i was thinking...... i guess some people hunt more remote spots then other, i couldnt imagine wading/walking into some of my spots with 3-4 dz duck dekes and some goose floaters in slotted bags...thats just crazy talk IMO

I guess thats why i buy quality decoys like G&H and bigfoot (not promoting them) so i can use and abuse them and they last a long long time. Honestly it really doesnt make any sense *TO ME *buying a cheap decoy to have a cheap decent spread, and then spend all that money on bags to protect cheap decoys, because if they touch the paint will fall off.

My Question is how would you wade into a marsh with slotted bags?? How would you get the bags out there through the water like diver sniper said? Where would you put the bags without getting them wet? Like i said before i guess some hunt more remote areas then others. Sure they would work good for when you could drive up to where your hunting walk 20 yards set out decoys and move the truck and hunt, hey i have those kinds of spots too, but i have more spots that are a long walk.....and those are usually the best

Kind of reminds me of some guys's garages that have all these nice shiny tools on the wall, nice clean work bench everything is organized and perfectly clean and the tool box looks brand new ......sure you got all the tools but it dont look like you use them much....just my opinion

Go ahead uke: on me, find my mispelled words and call me ignorant....its just my opinon ........and i calls um as i see um


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My daughter won 6 hotbuys from our Delta Banquet. The kids have been playing with them as right now they think they are toys. I figure she won them, they are hers, she can enjoy them anyway she wants to. Anyway my point is I am still a bit shocked that these things don't have a scratch on them after my 5, 3, and 1 year olds have done just about everything a kid can do to them. I would feel 100% confident throwing these things in my trailer or decoy bag. And BTW for the field I run the Walmart Flambeau specials.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

hatchetman i was writing mine and didnt see yours.....i understand what you mean and given all the stuff you have and the locations you hunt i would be doing the same thing...situations like those and having full curls of course you would.....for "most" situations i hunt it would be impractical ........were good


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with you guys that it might be a pain if your walking into a hard to reach area. However how hard is it to honestly throw 2 dozen into a regular bag for those days? I have not had any paint issues with Avery decoys and I hunt every single free day I have. Personally G&H dekes suck There paint isn't very accurate and they seem to break or crack easy. I lost 6 G&H decoys due to the keels breaking off last year. I throw my dekes to shore when I hutn alone and My GHG's hold there ground. But those G&H's break.

Its just goes to show you everybody has there reasons so why fight them. We shouldn't bash any brand of gear that is out to help us out in the field.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Its just goes to show you everybody has there reasons so why fight them. We shouldn't bash any brand of gear that is out to help us out in the field.


I often wonder if waterfowlers fight amongst themselves more than they kill birds. I guess that is what passion does to you. And YES I know I am a guilty party as well (but I try hard not to argue too much (honest I do))
8)


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

not bashing avery...i have FFD lessers in slotted bags and i love them, because they look sweet...i also have a trailer to drive them into the field or they dont get used, i dont have a 12 slot bag and then when i find a place to hunt that i cant access easily take them out of the 12 slot and put them in a regular bag....the point of the bag is to protect them to and from the field, whats the point if your just going to throw them in a regular bag anyway?

So yeah shootnmiss good choice with the anchors they should stay on fine


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> Personally G&H dekes suck There paint isn't very accurate and they seem to break or crack easy.


... I guess I can't say anything about them breaking for you, I wasn't there. But I don't know how you can argue their color detail, I'm not saying that GHG is off on theirs (even though they are on some of them), but really now... G&H has been hitting the nail on the head for years and years.



PorkChop said:


> I guess that is what passion does to you.


I'll have to agree, I don't know why I sit here and do it so much, but I won't lie, I enjoy it. I think it's human nature, it's unlikely that we would all sit here and willingly agree about how great things are, especially when we have the security of being behind our keyboards as we debate.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:beer: IT'S ALL GOOD!


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

Well guys, heres the thing. I'm not all about fancy, going and getting Camoed out with pockets kind of 12-slot bags that cost $40.00 like the person metioned above. Regular old green 12-slot bags for $20.00 does me fine with the drain holes at the bottom so they dont get wet and weighed down. And as far as hauling them back to a honey hole.....I know exactly what you mean. But who says hunting is easy and not hard work? The work definetly pays off (for some of us) for people who want to excert themselves just a little more than the other person.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

surprised no one said to Texas rig them? I have 3 dozen texas rigged and they have worked great for 3 years now. they work especially good when you have to walk long distance to a pothole or something similar.

http://www.txwaterfowler.com/html_pages/duck_hunting/texas_rigged_decoys/texas_rigged.htm


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:eyeroll:

HM


----------

